# Before I exchange Hard Drives



## Viollettt (Nov 7, 2007)

First post because I can usually find the answer without a fresh post... sorry if this is the wrong place or it's already been covered. If so please redirect me. Thanks...

I have gotten a new upgraded hard drive for my TIVO Series 2 TCD540080. It's from Weaknees. I noticed the original HD had started freezing more frequently so thought I'd up the space and just put the old one away for a rainy day. 

The upgrade I purchased is the one where they just send you the new hard drive to install yourself. Take out the old and replace with the new. My main concern is settings, etc. I plan to take pictures of my season pass screens so I can remember what I want to put on the new hard drive.

Does anyone have any words of advice for other things I might want to remember to do for the new hard drive? 

The TIVO is wired to my router. Is there anything there I need to set for the new HD?

I'm not sure what is stored on the motherboard except for my subscription info, which is lifetime.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

You've got the right idea about taking snapshots of your settings screens. Other than that, just install the drive and you should be good to go. You will have to rerun guided setup. I've never installed a preconfigured Tivo drive before (always rolled my own ) so I'm not sure if you'll run into the error 51 problem or not. If you do, just perform a Clear & Delete Everything and it will get rid of the message (takes about an hour to complete). When the Tivo reboots, rerun guided setup and enter your settings. You won't be able to set up your season passes until the guide data populates, usually within 24 hours. You can help speed up the process by forcing a couple of daily calls following setup (or by connecting via network connection, if that's your case).


----------



## Viollettt (Nov 7, 2007)

Thanks! It all went perfectly and didn't take any time at all to get set up. I did the force "calling" twice and have all the show info I needed.


----------

